
What the F*ck Python? - JoachimS
https://github.com/satwikkansal/wtfpython
======
chrisma0
There are some good ones in there! I especially like that explanations are
given and the optimizations that CPython makes are revealed.

~~~
JoachimS
Absolutely! As a Python coder I learned quite a lot just by reading through
the text. Actually it removes a lot of the "wtf" from the language.

